# recommendations for holiday books?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there

just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for any books i can read on holiday??


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

What kind of books do you like?

Perusing my bookshelves:

I'm a fan of Zadie Smith for lightish reading. 
Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts is one of my favourite books of all time - and is nice and long to read on hols. 
Augsten Boroughs' Running with Scissors is interesting and fun 
More chick-lit style books I'd recommend would be those by Janet Evanovich and Lauren Henderson (especially Lauren Henderson, a "tart noir" writer). 
For something totally different (non-fiction, but disturbingly gripping) Stiff by Mary Roach is fascinating!

Hope this helps. If you give me a general idea of books you have read and liked, we could find some more suggestions. 

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Like Pabboo said, it depends on what you like reading! I'm a fan of chick lit and escapism and have just finished the new Marian Keyes book 'This Charming Man' which was really good also have read recently 'Second Chance' by Jane Green that was an easy read! 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi im reading ps i love you at the moment by cecilia ahern, its a good girlie book and an easy enough read if u are on holiday, i think she has 3 other books aswell. I have heard good reviews on sophie kinsella "shopaholic" books shopaholic abroad,shopaholic gets married,shopaholic and baby etc and im planning on getting these books next. Also marian keyes books are supossed to be good. What about autobiographies? ive recently read collen mc loughlin and i actually found it quite a good read, she talks about normal girlie stuff like shopping holidays clothes career etc, she breifly mentioned how her parents had fertilty treatment to have her although she didnt mention anything else about it. Imalso planning on getting the new westlife autobiography, im looking forward to that, i also picked up gary barlow autobiography as it was going to cheap but not read it yet lol

dqxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

I am also a chick lit fan  I love divas las vegas by belinda jones. and I love capri also by her. Jane greens books are also an easy holiday read 

x


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

I would go for Celia Ahearn too, PS I love you was fantastic.

I would recommend anything by Jodi Picoult too, My Sisters Keeper is probably the best one.

Have a good holiday, I am just back from mine and Jodi came with me.

Another option, good fertility book was "Fit for Fertility" by Michael Dooley (ISBN 978-0-340-89633-4) - filled in some blanks I didnt even know that I had in my journey of experience in this field.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Emmib said:


> I would recommend anything by Jodi Picoult too, My Sisters Keeper is probably the best one.


I agree, it was quite thought provoking but a v good read (it was also quite easy to get into, I often take books away and never quite get into them until I get home)


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What about Joanne Harris? or Tasmina Perry? Both very good authors, enjoy your jollies.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi

thanks everyone, have written down all your recommendations and will go hunting for them.  

to be honest, im not a big reader. so im not to sure what i like.  i know i like true stories.  and also girlie books. 

soooo looking forward to just lying in the sun with a good book...and a cocktail!!!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Im just back from hols and was having major trouble getting a book i fancied

I got Katie Price's (jordon) book Crystal and it was fantastic i could not put the dam book down and would land of running late for our meal. Real good chick book and its such a easy read. Im going to get her other book 

Well worth a look


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Cat -  I am right in thinking the Katie Price book came free with Cosmo this month too I have read her autobiography which was good too.

I am going on my jollies in 1 week & 6 days, not that I am counting or anything   and I don't read much at home but love reading on holiday, last year I read The Diary of a Manhattan Call Girl by Tracy Quan which was brilliant, funny, entertaining and very interesting it wasn't too detailed that it made you wince or go into too many sordid details but I could not put it down, so when we went on holiday again I bought the follow on 'Diary of a married call girl' and I have just picked up 'Diary of a Jet Setting call girl' for this holiday.  They all follow the life of Nancy Chan.

I have also just recieved as a pressi - Marian Keyes 'Rachel's Holiday' so spoilt for choice!  

Hoep you have a lovely holiday Kitten xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I read, Memoirs of a Geisha, loved it!!! Also Devil wears Prada!! And any Lisa Gardiner books very good!!

Lisa xx


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

If you like real life stories - I really enjoyed air babylon. Not cos it was a great plot, charatcters etc (they weren't!), but because of the interesting insight into the airline industry. 

Shantaram is an autobiography - I cannot recommend it enough!!

Running with Scissors is also an autobiog

Enjoy!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

anything by sophie kinsella (shopoholic author) all her stuff is funny and light hearted
memoirs of a geisha is great, read it a hundred times
only really enjoyed ps i love you and thanks for the memories by cecilia ahern.
I know they are old news but da-vinci code and angels & demons by dan brown still get me hooked


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya how I managed to miss this I do not know!!
I love reading stuff, I'm a regular at the library. Personally I read loads of Catherine Cookson, lots of maids rolling in the hay with the lord of the manor etc.
But others I can recommend (read most of them twice if not more!!)

Getting rid of Matthew.... sooooo funny. About a mistress who when her bit of fluff leaves his wife and kids realises she doesnt want him any more and tries to get him back with his wife.. one thing leads to another and she makes friends with the wife and falls for the son!!

Friends forever ..... set in the 1930s about 2 girls who leave the countryside of Ireland looking for work in Liverpool.. very heart wrenching at the end. 

A mothers love ... a follow on from the above

sow the seed .... set in in the 1930s/1940s very touching book about a family secret that affects 2 characters drastically (follow on from Plough the furrow which I havent read lol)

Murder most fab.. Julian Clareys book.... not for the faint hearted or shy by soooooo funny it made me laugh out loud!

I have shelves boxes and more boxes, widowsills and a desk of books. Ive been banned from buying more but I always find one "I have to have!!"

All the best 
Corrina xx


----------



## MissScarlett (Apr 20, 2007)

another vote for any of the shopaholic books. 

On a 2 week holiday i can normally get through 3 or 4 books so i take a selection, at least one murder/detective type (Jonathan Keller, Michael Connelly), a chick lit (Jackie Collins, Shopaholic, Jane Green), a saddish/thought provoking type one (Jodi Picoult) and sometimes a history fiction (Phillapa Gregory).

I LOVE books and our flat is full to the brim as i also find it really difficult to throw them out. My H doesn't read at all so doesn't quite get it. He's always suggesting getting rid of some, whereas my suggestion is always to find alternative places to put up more shelves to accomodate more.

Emma x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol you sound just like me, getting rid of books!! the very idea of it. thats like me saying to dh get rid of one of the computers heehee.


----------

